# Panther



## Tim s (Aug 17, 2019)

I picked up this Panther last spring and have just started detailing it. I love the red alongside the chrome and white. I briefly tried to get the horn to work but was not successful. There is still more cleaning to be done but I thought a few pics would be appreciated. Tim


----------



## 5760rj (Aug 17, 2019)

Tim s said:


> I picked up this Panther last spring and have just started detailing it. I love the red alongside the chrome and white. I briefly tried to get the horn to work but was not successful. There is still more cleaning to be done but I thought a few pics would be appreciated. Tim
> 
> View attachment 1048555
> 
> ...



Still a beautiful combination even after all these years, and will be appreciated for years to come, enjoy your ridding.....


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Sep 17, 2019)

I never saw this post way back in August!! I'm glad, though that you enjoyed this bike. Little did I know that this bike was even still extant. I was literally in a state of shock  and disbelief when I saw the pics of it   on September 8th on the SBF.  I just had to know right away is this or is this not my long lost bike? And the rest, as they say, is history!!

 P. S.That registry sticker on the seat mast tube was the clincher as to why I had to ask...

Jim.


----------

